# Save The Planet - environmental song



## Jim Colyer (Nov 27, 2006)

I want to get this song in a movie.....Jim Colyer


SAVE THE PLANET

http://jimcolyer.com/@tracks/20/lofi.mp3

We're floating on a grain of sand in the vastness of space 
If future generations are going to inherit this place 
We've got to Save The Planet 
Do something while there's still time 
Save The Planet 
This earth is yours and mine 

The tropical rainforest is disappearing more everyday 
We'll never replace it, we'd better not burn it away 
Save The Planet 
The wonders of nature are free 
Save The Planet 
Have you ever planted a tree? 

If the skies are blue 
And the oceans too 
Isn't this a better home for me and you? 
If the air is clean 
And the land is green 
Wouldn't you like to be part of this lovely scene? 

solo 

I'm thinking of the animals that once roamed the African plain 
Their numbers have dwindled, pretty soon none will remain 
Save The Planet 
Do something while there's still time 
Save The Planet 
This earth is yours and mine 
Save The Planet 
The wonders of nature are free 
Save The Planet 
Have you ever planted a tree? 

Save The Planet 
Save The Planet 
Save The Planet 
Save The Planet 
Save The Planet, Save The Planet 
Save The Planet, Save The Planet 
Save The Planet, Save The Planet 
Save The Planet, Save The Planet 
Save The Planet 
Save The Planet 

Jim Colyer ASCAP


----------

